# Aktualisieren + zum seitenende springen



## nobody_two (18. August 2004)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe eine Seite die automatisch bspw. alle 15 Sekunden aktualisiert werden soll! Nachdem aktualisieren soll direkt zum Ende der Seite gesprungen werden.

Ich habe schon sämtliche Möglichkeiten durch! Anker kann ich leider nicht verwenden weil die seite dann im Mozilla - Browser nicht mehr funktioniert!

Auch mit dem Befehl "scrollTo" entstehen unschöne Effekte. Beispielsweise wird nicht bis zum Ende der Seite gesprungen, sondern einfach irgendwo mitten rein!

Hat irgendjemand eine Idee auf welche Weise man diese Problematik noch lösen könnte?  

MFG nobody_two


----------



## flooo (18. August 2004)

wieso kannst du keine anker nehmen?
einfach einen link

```
<a href="#" name="hierhin" style="display: none;"></a>
```
ganz nach unten auf die seite und dann mit onLoad aufrufen

```
window.location.href = '#hierhin';
```
flooo


----------



## Sven Mintel (19. August 2004)

Und warum funktioniert scrollTo() nicht?

Rufst du das srollTo() beim onload auf? Wenn nicht, könnt ich mir vorstellen, dass das die Probleme verursacht....wenn das, wohin du scrollen willst, noch nicht eingelesen ist.

Andere Möglichkeiten ausser scrollTo()/scrollBy() und Anker(welchen ich bevorzugen würde)...sehe ich nicht.


----------



## nobody_two (19. August 2004)

Hallo Leute,

erstmal Danke für Eure Antworten.

Ich habe jetzt eine Lösung gefunden und zwar mache ich im meta - Tag den Refresh und im onload springe ich zu dem Anker! Das klappt auch soweit prima!

Mein Problem ist jetzt das die Lösung auch auf anderen Browsern laufen soll. Dazu zählt unter anderem Mozilla! Hier wird die eben beschriebene Lösung gar nicht ausgeführt, das heißt die aktuelle Seite wird noch nicht einmal aktualisiert!

Habt ihr hier vieleicht ne Idee vorans da haken könnte?

Das scrollTo habe ich im onload verwendet aber trotzdem ist er nur bis zur Mitte der Seite gesprungen. Dieses Problem trat auch wiederum nur bei Mozilla auf!


MFG nobody_two


----------

